# MKV abs+esp+flashing brake lights



## golfito_1.8 (Oct 12, 2007)

About a week ago I was at a light waiting to turn left. Once light went green, I was a bit overly enthusiastic about my application of the accelerator pedal and made the tires squeal a bit during the turn. Next thing I know my dash is going crazy with a blinking parking brake light, solid traction control light (I have an 09 so it normally blinks when you turn traction control "off"), and a solid ABS light. I pull over, turn the car off, turn it back on, all lights gone. Well same thing happened again today when I was on the on-ramp to a highway and was going fast enough to get the tires to make some noise. Again, pulled over, turned car off, turned back on, all lights gone.

i borrowed the text from another forum, but i have the exact same problems. anybody else have some input or solution?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Maybe ABS sensor issue, any codes?


----------



## jlank (Jun 16, 2008)

ive had this same problem happen maybe 4-5 times since the beginning of the summer when i bought my 09 gti. it happens when im taking corners very "briskly" however im never get tired squeal or anything. Its just when I load up one side of the car when cornering quickly. 

Ive been doing some browsing on several forums and it appears the lights are due to an abs sensor that's either dirty or not connected properly (loose?). I haven't gotten a chance to get under my car and because its winter Im not very motivated to  

i'm hoping its just dirty abs sensors and not something more serious. 

if i find the DIY for cleaning the abs sensors i'll post it up.


----------



## bokiNY (Nov 26, 2008)

Crap, this same thing is happening to me for last year or so...reading on the forums brings up a foulty abs control module...anybody replaced that? How much would that cost to be replaced?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I have same thing on 09 Audi A3. I think is the dirty abs sensors but will check them next time I do oil change.


----------



## golfito_1.8 (Oct 12, 2007)

mine only does it when i take a hard corner and accelerate through it, the car just goes crazy.


----------

